# Dovpo Topside Lite cracking.



## blujeenz (27/6/20)

I noticed the plastic body had cracks and thought it might have been due to me being heavy handed tightening the small screws.
Upon a closer examination, I noticed cracks on the bottom corners too, only one screw down there which I havent touched.
So I was wondering if anyone else had cracks on their Topside lite or if it was just me with another "built on a monday" mod.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## mstrauss003 (27/6/20)

I think you might have a “built on a Monday” mod.
I just checked mine and did not notice any chracks. I did however notice that the threaded inserts inserted into the plastic is put in skew on mine. Both at the top.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## KZOR (27/6/20)

All topsides have a issue.
It is either the battery doors, electronic issues, squonking issues or weak plastic components.
It is just a matter of time when the issue pops up.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## StephanKuhn (26/2/21)

I just checked mine after reading this post, and mine also has small cracks at the bottom next to the magnet. Will post a photo in a few minutes.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## StephanKuhn (26/2/21)

Small cracks but they started. I bought my topside lite on black Friday 2020.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## blujeenz (26/2/21)

StephanKuhn said:


> Small cracks but they started. I bought my topside lite on black Friday 2020.


Sorry to hear, unfortunately theres not a lot you can do, I dont think CA glue will stop it.
Its not like a run in a stocking that you can stop with a dab of nail varnish.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (26/2/21)

I almost got rid of my Topside to get a Topside Lite because of the ability to remove the squonk bottle. I am glad they I didn't do it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StephanKuhn (26/2/21)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> I almost got rid of my Topside to get a Topside Lite because of the ability to remove the squonk bottle. I am glad they I didn't do it!


I will only change if you topside breaks. My battery latch connecters broke off, had to keep the latch together to the mod using 6 rubber bands haha. If they fix the latch problem, then I will buy a new topside dual again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (26/2/21)

blujeenz said:


> Sorry to hear, unfortunately theres not a lot you can do, I dont think CA glue will stop it.
> Its not like a run in a stocking that you can stop with a dab of nail varnish.



You can arrest / stop the crack spreading by drilling a small hole at the end of it, and then filling it with a plastic compatible epoxy  ... the crack however is there to stay

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (26/2/21)

StephanKuhn said:


> I will only change if you topside breaks. My battery latch connecters broke off, had to keep the latch together to the mod using 6 rubber bands haha. If they fix the latch problem, then I will buy a new topside dual again.



I know of a few guys who have had latch issues, etc. but thankfully mine just keeps going on. 

If mine ever fails, I'll replace it with a VV Pulse 2.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (26/2/21)

The Topside Lite is the only device from Dovpo i have been disappointed with and it's not just because of the problems with cracking and doors that people are experiencing. I am not against plastic devices in fact i love the Jellybox mods from Rincoe for example but when i received the Topside Lite it just looked and felt so cheap, almost a cheaply made toy quality! I read other people really liking theirs so kept my mouth shut and left them to their delusions!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

